# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Do you believe in love at first sight?

## DIL JALEY

I DNT BELIEVE  IN IT DO U ...

PLZ ANSWER  Q IN POLL SO I CAN SEE  IF IM WRONG OR RIGHT

----------


## RAHEN

i believe love at first sight.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I believe in luv at first sight yeah :ye;

----------


## *~bewaafa~*

yep..i believe in it..

----------


## sneha

I BELIVE IN LOVE AT FIRST SIGHT

----------


## Ash

yes i do believe.

----------


## NaUmAn MaSoOd

yes i also believe...
LUV LUV LUV at first sight..mujhe aksewr aukat  hota rehta hai  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

Yeap!

Love at first sight every week. :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz itni baar :P

----------


## ArmaaN

i beleive in that also

----------


## DIL JALEY

thanks to all frinds for replying  
but still i dnt belive in it

----------


## Moona

lol yup kuch kuch aisa lagta hai  .. but agr ho jaye to yeh shak yakeen me badal jaye ..:P..jk... :Big Grin:

----------


## DIL JALEY

i dnt think so moona  ny way thax

----------


## ChiCa

I BELIEVE IN LUST AT FIRST SITE  :Wink:

----------


## Hina87

i think love at first sight is taking it too far. love happens after you get to know the person...so then u love their looks and their personality. how can u automatically fall in love with someone just by their looks? i think it would be considered just a crush  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

sahee kaha hina sis  :Smile:  per kuch log ye samjhte hi nahien  :Stick Out Tongue:  jese hamari simi baji hote thien :bg:

----------


## Hina87

lol acha

mujha tho yaad nahin...kaisi hoti thi?

----------


## Endurer

yahan per topics honge love/relationships mein.. app perh lena  :Big Grin:  agar na milen to mein dhoondh doon ga.  :Smile:

----------


## Hina87

:Smile:  chalo theek hai baad mein dekhlongi...

we're getting off topic so im done  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> i think love at first sight is taking it too far. love happens after you get to know the person...so then u love their looks and their personality. how can u automatically fall in love with someone just by their looks? i think it would be considered just a crush



hina sis
looks and personality does have an effect on ones mind. The way we behave, talk, respond every thing tells something abt the person. u just stand in a mall and notice any one of ur choice- u will get to know something abt the person. and when u talk to them u know a lot abt dat person. love at first sight does exist but the thing is it takes time to reach u. fragrance/perfume doesnot reach ur heart it reaches ur mind.
and then makes u get used to it if u like it.then u love them by heart although mind plays an important role in dat. love can be also taken similar to fragrance. 
love happens in no time but it takes time to develop. jo jhoot bolte hain, back biting , hypocrates... en sab se bhi pyaar ho jata hai-remember no one is perfect.
seeing some one first time and liking them can be called as crush lekin agar issi insaan ke sath itefaqan aap milte hain then mostly this crush is ur love.

----------


## Hina87

ur right aapi but i think it is still considered a crush up until you get to know the person...he or she could smell and look nice but how do u know who they really are on the inside until you've spoken to them?

----------


## RAHEN

Attitude is wat tells u who the person is.
crush = love at first sight

----------


## lordrahul

No..i believe in infatuation at first sight!!!!LOL  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## krishnan25

I belive

----------


## Kainaat

> i think love at first sight is taking it too far. love happens after you get to know the person...so then u love their looks and their personality. how can u automatically fall in love with someone just by their looks? i think it would be considered just a crush


100% true, main bhi yehi likhne wali thi  :Big Grin:

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B]I read somewhere..."Love at first sight is last stage of wisdom"... :Smile:

----------


## waffa

lolz   ......... :Smile:

----------


## spotlesssoul

*Lolz???

I really believed in this quote BroThe ones who believe love at first sight seems to have lost their power of thinking...Soochnay samajhne ki salahiyatain kissi bhi rishtay ko parakhnay aur mazboot karne main ahem kirdaar adaa karti hain magar jab aap soochne samajhne se hee door bhagne lagain tau koi bhi mazboot rishta kesay qaim ho sakta hay...Love at first sight usually depends on inspiration...When a person gets inspired by the next person,...he feels himself to find his love...Mar vo muhabbat nahin unsaniyat hoti hay...Unsaniyat aur muhabbat main thora sa farq hay jo kuch log samajh nahin patay aur apni WAQTI unsaniyat ko muhabbat tasleem kar letay hain...
.......................*

----------


## RAHEN

The Question is 
Do u believe in love at first sight??
Yes, i believe in love and if it is categorized in first sight then i believe in it too. u know u r in love when he/she is the last thing on ur mind when u sleep and the first thing on ur mind when u wakeup and it is mostly found from people who live wid human nature as it is. love at first sight does exist but its rarely found.

P:Love at first sight is last stage of wisdom.
R:Yeh quotation yahan bhi aagaya
any ways,
 Agar yeh hadith hoti to me with due respect isse maan leti aur atleast 5 reasons find karti. lekin jahan tak is quote ka sawal hai to yeh kisi insaan ne hi likha hai jisse se samajhne mein galti bhi ho sakti hai. many quotations have been proved as wrong and dis is one of them. Dis Quotations is from a person who didnot believe in
any religion. jis insaan ke paas itni wisdom nahi ke woh apne creator ko jaan sake to agar woh aisa quote likhe to is ki misal aisi hogi ke gunge se us ke baalon  ka raaz janna. and i am not one of them. i see everything but i stick to ma religion. when u can see a miracle like a name "Allah" written on fish then why not first sight love which is also a type of miracle.

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B]Well i would like to say here kay aap "Unsaniyat" aur "Muhabbat" ko mix kar rahi hain....I mentioned earlier that many people donot realise the boundary line btw both of these feelings.....Jinn jazbaat ko aap muhabbat ke saath mansoob kar rahi hain vo Unsaniyat ke ilava aur kuch nahin....Unsaniyat me he insaan ko shuru me lagao paida ho jata hay aur iss had tak gehrayee main chala jata hay ke har dam wohi chehra dikhta hay...Magar unsaniyat kabhi muhabbat ki jagah nahin lay sakti...Sorry to say but you yorself are bit confused in this matter...You are saying that you believe in love at first sight but at the same time you aslo term this condition with miarcle....Miracles are by Allah Almighty and in real life,we have to braoden our thinking beyond miracles...Agar sirf  mojzoon par he umeed rakhi jayey aur baqi tamam haqeeqatoon ko nazar andaz kar diya jaye tau yeh haqeeqat se mun phair lenay ke mutaradif ho ga... :Smile: Aur jahan tak baat hay iss quote ki aur iss quote ke likhnay wale keee tau that was something i believed on  :Smile: Aur agar religion ki baat kar rahi hain aap tau Allah ko insaan apni tamam makhlooqat main issiliye mehboob hay kyunke ussay soochne samajhne ki salahiyatoon se navaza gaya hay agar vo soochay samjhay bagher he kissi ko apni zindagi ka hasil tasleem kar lay tau kya yeh bashri salahiyatoon ke manfi nahi ho ga??  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

i am not confused in insaniyat and muhabbat.and i m not mixing it cause i know their places.
well insaniyat yeh hai ke aik insaan ke liye ache jazbaat rakhna aur muhabbat yeh hai ke sirf ussi aik shaks ke sath apni puri zindagi guzarne ka faisla. suppose a person of 56 years old and is married for 30 years i.e he has spent more years being married than as a bachelor.aur yeh faisla insaan ka apna zameer batata hai.

P:Unsaniyat me he insaan ko shuru me lagao paida ho jata hay aur iss had tak gehrayee main chala jata hay ke har dam wohi chehra dikhta hay...
R: this is not true abt insaniyat. 

shukar Al hamdAllah Allah tala ne sub ko sochne samajhne ke salahiyat se nawaza hai. 
haqeeqat se koi muun pher nahi sakta chahe jitna bhi dreams mein ghar banaya jaye.  The reality is, their is a kind of luv jisse first sight love kehte hain. aur yeh love aise nahi hota ke aap ne kisi ko dekha aur aap ko pyaar ho gaya on his/her looks
yeh love attitude se hota hai looks also take some % in it.. wat will come to ur mind if u see a lady giving chocolates to a kid??? when u see a manager slapping his employeee???
Yes i have said dat i believe in love at first sight and i didnot say it is a miracle i said it can be as a miracle to find oneself in it.
life is full of options aur inhe options ki base par puri zindagi guzarti hai.

----------


## nazims

> i am not confused in insaniyat and muhabbat.and i m not mixing it cause i know their places.
> well insaniyat yeh hai ke aik insaan ke liye ache jazbaat rakhna aur muhabbat yeh hai ke sirf ussi aik shaks ke sath apni puri zindagi guzarne ka faisla. suppose a person of 56 years old and is married for 30 years i.e he has spent more years being married than as a bachelor.aur yeh faisla insaan ka apna zameer batata hai.
> 
> P:Unsaniyat me he insaan ko shuru me lagao paida ho jata hay aur iss had tak gehrayee main chala jata hay ke har dam wohi chehra dikhta hay...
> R: this is not true abt insaniyat. 
> 
> shukar Al hamdAllah Allah tala ne sub ko sochne samajhne ke salahiyat se nawaza hai. 
> haqeeqat se koi muun pher nahi sakta chahe jitna bhi dreams mein ghar banaya jaye.  The reality is, their is a kind of luv jisse first sight love kehte hain. aur yeh love aise nahi hota ke aap ne kisi ko dekha aur aap ko pyaar ho gaya.
> 
> ...

----------


## RAHEN

thanks nazim 
u understood me

----------


## spotlesssoul

[B]Rahen sis...i was talking about UNSANIYAT not INSANIYAT...  :Smile: 

I am in hurry right now...i will talk to you in detail next time  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

Unsaniyat - i havenot heard of it. plz tell me the meaning in english.
i thought u have misplaced I wid U  in dat word.

Allah aap ko apni amaan mein rakhe- Ameen- suma Ameen

----------


## nazims

> thanks nazim 
> u understood me


*No need for thanks Rahen... aap ki baaton mein kaafi gaherai hai aur mein aap se 100% muttafiq hoon..*

Hum ne dekhi hain oon aankhon mein wafa ki khushboo
haath se chhoo ke oose rishton ka ilzaam na do
sirf ah-e-saas hai yeh rooh se mahesoos karo
pyaar ko pyaar hi rahene do koi naam na do.

----------


## shaunmills

Hi,
I live in Alaska. I believe in love at first sight as I myself went through this phase in my life and fortunately that girl is my wife now. Well all this is destiny and fate. We just have to add hard work to it, and wonders happen.
Best of luck to all!!
Shaun Mills

----------


## shaunmills

Hi,
I live in Alaska. I believe in love at first sight as I myself went through this phase in my life and fortunately that girl is my wife now. Well all this is destiny and fate. We just have to add hard work to it, and wonders happen.
Best of luck to all!!
Shaun Mills

_________________________
Want to know your destiny click: love test and zodiac sign

----------


## sad4f

heheheehe true  :Big Grin:

----------


## jackswoods

I think at first sight love is taking away too much. would love to know the person and I love their personality, their looks then then u. How to fall in love with someone just their looks with automatically? I think it would be considered just a crush.

----------


## azizzour

very nice work just too fun

----------


## wanderingmaniac

There is just lust at first sight. There can be no love at first sight!

----------


## Endurer

Crush maybe, love no.

----------


## Naiwen

> Crush maybe, love no.


This here. I don't believe in love at first sight...

----------


## Tulip

No!

----------


## friendlygal786

No..its called attraction not love

----------


## sikandar107

Love at first sight.... hmmmm..... probably it starts with infatuation and then slowly it converts into LOVE if things go into the right way.  In fact to me infatuation is ruled by heart and love is guided by both Mind and heart.  So when we see a person and get infatuated, it is our heart that gets attracted and we start evaluating the person through our mind.  And when mind also accepts the person, then the infatuation gets the shape of LOVE.

----------

